# Loud~N~Raspy Cocobolo



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been encouraged to post a few calls, so here's the first.


















3" over all length. Sealed and finished inside and out. This call is high-pitched and easy to use. $18 to your door in the U.S.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice call Weasel. Shouldn't take long to sell.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call Weasel.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice handiwork there, looks real nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Work Weasel! Keep them coming. I like pictures and I love predator calls. So pictures of predator calls make me happy. LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice sir!


----------

